# kernel: rtfree: 0x******** has 1 refs



## m0ps (Dec 11, 2008)

Periodically, I get the following message:

```
Dec 11 10:03:43 stats kernel: rtfree: 0xc1f2cbb8 has 1 refs
```
they appear randomly and I can not understand why...
I tried to search with google, but nothing substantial I did not find.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD stats.pcb 7.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p6 #1: Mon Dec  8 08:42:22 EET 2008     m0ps@stats.pcb:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/STATS  i386
```

FreeBSD instaled on Vmware ESXi update 3 server with default hardware.

any ideas?


----------



## ale (Dec 11, 2008)

This should come from src/sys/net/route.c
Is it panicking?
Are you running many daemons related to networking?


----------



## m0ps (Dec 12, 2008)

on this server running Cacti, that monit ~25 hosts


----------



## ale (Dec 13, 2008)

It seems that some people having the same problem solved after applying this patch
http://people.freebsd.org/~csjp/if_ether.1228494489.diff

P.S.
are you using IPv6?

P.S.S.
can this be related to your problem?
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=126695


----------



## m0ps (Dec 13, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> It seems that some people having the same problem solved after applying this patch
> http://people.freebsd.org/~csjp/if_ether.1228494489.diff


ok, i try it on monday



			
				ale said:
			
		

> P.S.
> are you using IPv6?


no, but may be it not disabled on some devices in our network. 



			
				ale said:
			
		

> P.S.S.
> can this be related to your problem?
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=126695


no, i have only 1 nic - le0 and i don't use if_bridge


----------



## PAdmin (Dec 26, 2008)

m0ps said:
			
		

> Periodically, I get the following message:
> 
> ```
> Dec 11 10:03:43 stats kernel: rtfree: 0xc1f2cbb8 has 1 refs
> ```


Do you solved a problem?


----------



## m0ps (Apr 29, 2009)

after the upgrade to 7.1RELEASE the problem disappeared.


----------

